# Theloderma Leprosum



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Only CB one in the U.S. as far as i know!!!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Awsome jordan. I didnt realize they had so much orange on them. im interested in hearing the call


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful! You know we're going to need more pics


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

he is super cool heres some more pics!!!


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Do you only have one?  JVK


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

ya im getting a female from the hamm germany show my friends bringing it back for me!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am in love with this frog! Good luck with your female. Hope you have lots and lots of babies


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who provided the id on this frog? The reason I ask is that it looks like a Theloderma Horridium I got in a shipment back in 2009.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its parents came in about a year or 2 ago with nyctixalus pictus, theloderma asperum, and, theloderma licin he isnt horridum tho completely different body shape and coloring. He is the only froglet that survived out of 3 before the wildcaughts dropped off.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> Its parents came in about a year or 2 ago with nyctixalus pictus, theloderma asperum, and, theloderma licin he isnt horridum tho completely different body shape and coloring. He is the only froglet that survived out of 3 before the wildcaughts dropped off.


I think you may be mistaken on this one. Please reference the image link for Horridium

Amphibians and Reptiles of Malaysia!

And then Leprosum

Amphibians and Reptiles of Malaysia leprosum&species=Theloderma leprosum&submit=Search!

Key indicators would be the coloring in the toe pads and the sides. The shipment you are talking about came in in 2009 through Strictly Reptiles it contained Adsperum, Corticale, Horridium and Gordoni. Too my knowledge Leprosum have never been imported into the US and may not even be in Europe. There is a lot of confusion when it comes to IDing the various Theloderma species as can been seen by the recent shipments of Theloderma Bicolor that people are representing as the larger and more commonly seen Corticale.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking at the pics on the site Roman linked, the head shape seems to be much different with the horridum than with the frog that Jordan77 posted. I've never seen either one of them, though. 

Amphibians and Reptiles of Malaysia!


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

exactly what i was saying frogface even the pics that roman posted proved my point that it is leprosum the back coloration and head shape matches the pic of the leprosum pic roman posted


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

also if you look on the link roman posted the description even matches leprosum perfectly
theloderma horridum
SNOUT-VENT-LENGTH
Up to 40mm (male); 40-49mm (female)
TYMPANUM
Distinct as large as eye
SKIN
Skin on the upper surface covered with many small spines clustered onto round warts on the top and side of the head, body and upper sides of the limbs; small spines of the back are arranged into irregular lines and clusters.
DORSAL COLOR
Brownnish above; dark chevron mark on middle of back behind the head; tympanum dark; finger and toe disks orange.
VENTRAL
Chest and belly with pale-blue to white reticulum, throat with light spots.
DIGITS
Finger tips expanded into wide pads, first finger as wide as tympanum. Outer fingers webbed almost to the base of the pades
Theloderma Leprosum
SNOUT-VENT-LENGTH
68 mm or more
TYMPANUM
Visible
SKIN
Top of body and limbs covered with warts of different sizes. A cluster of enlarged warts on the dorsum.
DORSAL COLOR
Brown above; iris grey-ish brown; webbing on hind feet orangish
VENTRAL
Underside of body and innerside of limbs pale-blue to white with black reticulations.
DIGITS




the leprosum doesnt have the chevron mark behind the head like the horridum also


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

and europe does have leprosum......

viperworld.de


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> and europe does have leprosum......
> 
> viperworld.de


But again to the best of my knowledge they were never imported into the US. I ask again who Identified these frogs as Leprosum? I ask because I have in my possesion a single frog that I recieved with a group of Licin and Adsperum in 2009 that was sold as a Horridium and matches not only the pics in the thread but also all pics I've seen online. Thats why I am trying to get to the bottom of what it really is.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

True Roman but the horridum must have been incorrectly identified because my frog and probably your frog are theloderma leprosum 
would be interested in pics of your frog though to compare! And hope that yours might be a female!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Jordan77 said:


> True Roman but the horridum must have been incorrectly identified because my frog and probably your frog are theloderma leprosum
> would be interested in pics of your frog though to compare! And hope that yours might be a female!!!!!!!!


unfortunately I am quite certain that it is a male. However I'll try to get some pics next time he is visible. Unlike the Corticale he is housed with he tends to be rather shy.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmmm well post pics asap would be great to see the comparison yours is wild caught though correct?


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

He is indeed WC and was recieved as an adult. I had originally ordered 6 horridium, 6 adsperum and 6 licin for Strictly when the shipment came in, but was only able to secure 1 horridium, 6 adsperum and 3 licin. The Licin and the Adsperum have since bred on multiple occassions. I will try to secure a shot of him next time he is visible and post on her for comparison purposes.


----------

